# How you clean algae off the galss



## Shary (Nov 6, 2014)

I like to know the best and easy way to clean the algae off the glass of the tank. I normally use a foam scrapper but it takes a lot of force and its also leaving scratches on the tank walls. 

What do you guys use to keep the aquarium walls clean. 

Any suggestions? 


Thanks


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

One of those hand held pads, and lots of elbow grease.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

I use one of those magnetic algae scrappers ... works great just make sure there is no gravel trapped in between so you don’t scratch the glass. That along with a Nerite snail keeps my glass clear 

I have one nerite and it’s a lawnmower!


----------



## Shary (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies , I heard about Mr. Clean Magic Eraser for the algae remover. Is this really safe to put inside the tank?

My second concern is which aquarium i have, Glass or Acrylic?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Shary, your mail box is full.


----------



## Shary (Nov 6, 2014)

TomC said:


> Shary, your mail box is full.


Its cleared now.


----------



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

The hardware store here sells these little colourful dish cloths, maybe 3" x 5". Orange yellow blue etc etc, looks like cloth but they are incredibly useful even with old green spot. I believe they claim not to scratch stainless steel so worth a try.
I've tried nearly everything and this is the best. Haven't tried the erasers.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Searching online I find that many aquarists use the original unscented, non-chemical Magic Eraser in their tanks. I NEVER have, just reporting what I found.

Personally, I use magnet cleaners on all my tanks. If I run out, I'll use the dishwashing scrubbing pads (dollar store) after I rinse it out thoroughly. I also have some that are attached to curved, long handles and those work well too.

Anthony


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

I've always scraped the glass with an old credit card - seems relatively effortless in most cases. Just don't use the ones actually made of metal - although apparently if you have one of those your butler is probably the one scraping the tanks.
Between that, magnetic scrapers and snails - my glass stays pretty clean. I find the magnetic scraper I made from ceramic magnets and velcro actually works really well - it being low profile makes it easier to move around without sloshing tank water around...


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

https://www.jlaquatics.com/dry-good...uum-aquatics-aquablade-p-scraper-15-inch.html

The problem with any time of pads is that sand could get trapped in there that leads to scratches.
PM me if you are interested in one of the sticks. I have a couple to spare.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

A credit card works does the job for me.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

liquid_krystale said:


> A credit card works does the job for me.


Can I borrow your credit card? :bigsmile:


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

I don’t I let my juvie BN plecstomus do that for me. It’s amazing the cracks and crevices the small ones can get into. 

I have a number of them available right now if you are interested. 

- Silver Tips
- Calicos
- Albinos
- L144s


----------

